# Trailer nets



## Myles J Flaten

Does anyone know where to find elastic netting for inside the trailer, im looking to devide the front of the trailer from the back. What does it cost? Thanks


----------



## Horker23

I just use a cargo net for a pickup. Works great for me!


----------



## makin it rain

^
^
^
Second the Cargo Net... easy to find and works just as good as anything i have seen else where


----------



## Myles J Flaten

Do they make those nets big enough as far as width and height?


----------



## Andy Weber

They are wide enough, but I had to use four of them to make it all the way up. And that way you can take it down in sections.


----------



## wingaddict

Andy Weber said:


> They are wide enough, but I had to use four of them to make it all the way up. And that way you can take it down in sections.


WTF?? do you have a 20' tall trailer?


----------



## Andy Weber

wingaddict said:


> Andy Weber said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are wide enough, but I had to use four of them to make it all the way up. And that way you can take it down in sections.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?? do you have a 20' tall trailer?
Click to expand...

How do you get 20'?? They are 18'' a piece so 4 of them is like 72 but I leave a gap between them so I get 80"?


----------



## wingaddict

sounds like you are using a tailgate net.. not the cargo net he is asking about.


----------



## Horker23

Cargo nets are perfect size. He must be talking about a jersey net?


----------



## Andy Weber

wingaddict said:


> sounds like you are using a tailgate net.. not the cargo net he is asking about.


Correct. Sorry I was confused they make little CARGO nets for tailgates also. The strectch ones like the latge ones he wants. I could not find the large ones either, so I got four of the small ones. I used to have the tailgate nets too, and I liked them better because they do not stretch and expand.


----------



## liener

I have a 25ft inclosed trailer that i put a cargo net in and it works great i got the net from scheels


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

the enclosed trailer place in EGF has them, they are 4x6 but can stretch. I picked one up for $18


----------



## aboller

I had a custom canvas divider sewn up at my local boat cover / canvas dealer. It was expensive (about $150) but is really nice. One thing I did not like with the cargo net was the holes were always too big so stuff came thru the gaps and there was always too much flex to them to really make a "barrier". With the canvas I have three sinch straps on each side that I can tighten and about 6 1/4 turn snap locks up top that it hangs from. When everyhting is tight it is very sturdy, and comes down to remove in seconds.


----------



## notesMN

I got nets at Norhtern Tool for like $10 I removed the bulky crappy plastic hooks on them and replaced with some .99 cent carabiners from the hardware store. they looked small when I took then out of the bag, but these stretch quite a bit


----------



## Bauer

I just bought one to separate my new 6x12. I found it at menards, came with bungee hooks to hold it to the wall.

I screwed 1" eye bolts into the sides and floor of my trailer, 1 high and 1 low on each side, then attached the cargo net to the hooks via carabiners. I used the provided bungee hooks to tension the net so it was tight.

It is a net big enough to cover a pickup box, and was $20.

:thumb:


----------



## mase

Bought my cargo net a Northern Tool for $15, works great.


----------



## duckdogsroc

i bought a bungee/cargo net @wally world 55"wide 72" long woks good 4 me


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

anyone know where to find a cargo net that is not flexible. Im looking for a net like you see in planes, so maybe an army surplus shop has some?


----------

